# Stelara 45 mg/0.5 ml injection



## smurf (Mar 21, 2016)

How do I code for this?  I already know the administration code.  When I look in the *HCPCS book under Stelara, it gives me the generic name and then 1 mg.  The provider is billing this as 45 mg/5 ml, 45 units. * This Stelara is a pre-filled syringe so there is confusion at our office.  Some think it is 1 unit and other say it is 45 units.


----------

